# How to prevent stomach pain and weakness?



## Ravenge (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, I have been doing ALOT of research over the last 2 days about my body and stomach weakness and pain. To begin with, I'm gonna write down my symptoms as well as my story.

I have been smoking for 4 months for an average of 1-2 grams a week. Last month, I went to a bar with friends and got sick after only 2 beers ( I felt like I took waay too much alcohol). Since then, I realized my stomach got really weak I can't even drink a single beer. Seems like my stomach is freaking out. Since 2 weeks ago, I started having the following symptoms: 

I have General weakness, overtireness, nausea, upper abdominal pain, loss of appetite, headache. I'm overtired and weak right now and I feel a constant pression on my stomach.. not hungry at all and the only thing I ate was toasts this morning. 

People who continued smoking weed thinking it will stop were wrong.. 
some people were at a point where they HAD to smoke because they just couldn't eat they were just sick of food or not hungry.
I read over 20 people with problems similar to mine, they got cheked for alot of things, all had their stomach checked.. every doctors were clueless.

The only cure I found is to completly stop smoking weed. For those who did it, it solved their problems. For those who didn't well I already talked about it above.

Iv'e already stopped smoking since 4 days now and I wish not having to stop for good because weed helped me alot. I'm a stressfull guy and I really need weed to calm the fuck down, plus it's supposed to cure stomach problems, not the opposite. I believe my problem is because of weed, Iv'e never had any problems like that, I'm 20. Other people have been smoking my weed and there's nothing bad in it. The smoke or whats in the smoke got absorbed in my stomach or something like that. I'm currently trying 2 tablespoon of vinegar a day.. supposed to remove Acid flux, which might be my problem.

I read alot and the only cure I found is to quit.. which I don't plan to do. Any help would be greatly appreciated! So my question is: How do I prevent this problem, how do I cure it? Thanks

PS, Ive been smoking with both Pipe and bong. ( not at the same time.. lol)

( I don't need anything other than help, thanks)


----------



## aknight3 (Mar 8, 2011)

You may have an allergic reaction man, everyones body is different, everybody takes chemicals differnetly and your are ingesting certain chemicals in your body, a good test to tell if you werre really allergic is dont smoke weed for 1 month, then smoke, then wait 1 more month dont smoke, make some brownies and eat one, if you get sick both times, id bet your allergic to marijuna, i had a friend once took for a smoke ride and she didnt smoke jsut was around it, broke out in hives and shit it was nuts, allergic reactions can do crazy shit to your body, it may be trying to expell it when u smoke it


----------



## Ravenge (Mar 8, 2011)

Even if I'm sick because of it.. there may be something to do.. like drinking apple cider vinegar.. or something else.. thx for the reply tho I am willing to try anything


----------



## mygirls (Mar 8, 2011)

smoke all the weed you can.. orders from DR, mygirls


----------



## Ravenge (Mar 8, 2011)

HAHAHA I wish  but right now I'm dying of pain so it might not be the best idea! Seem to be less worsw after drinking straight vinegar tho..


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 8, 2011)

i think gnc sells 5-htp pills which is a hunger stimulant and it makes you happy, i believe its the same stimulant thats in turkey.


----------



## Ravenge (Mar 9, 2011)

Should I go see my family doctor and run alot of tests? I read alot of people did that for nothing.. I don't really wanna do it if it's for nothing lol


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 9, 2011)

you should probably go to the doctor anyways as it sound like it could be sever. I've had stomach pains like you describe, but never for the time period you stated.
*ah i see the doctor bit... no help?

i suffer from extreme indigestion and heartburn, i used to take Pepcid complete until they pulled it from the market, try taking actual acid reducing medicine instead of that vinegar, bleh.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 9, 2011)

Ravenge said:


> Hi, I have been doing ALOT of research over the last 2 days about my body and stomach weakness and pain. To begin with, I'm gonna write down my symptoms as well as my story.
> 
> I have been smoking for 4 months for an average of 1-2 grams a week. Last month, I went to a bar with friends and got sick after only 2 beers ( I felt like I took waay too much alcohol). Since then, I realized my stomach got really weak I can't even drink a single beer. Seems like my stomach is freaking out. Since 2 weeks ago, I started having the following symptoms:
> 
> ...


Do your symptoms come and go? Or is it like a 24/7 thing?

I've got the same problem.. but my symptoms come and go whenever they want. I was diagnosed as having an ulcer as well as 'acid reflux'. Its no fun.. trust me. My problem is I drink WAY to many soda pops.. and over time its reeked havoc with my digestive system as well as other things. I mean, I'm talking like I would drink around 6 to 8 12oz cokes per day.. and I did that for a good solid 5 years if not longer.

I was addicted to the sugar AND the caffeine from the drink.. little did I know it, but it was actually causing problems for me.

I'm not a diabetic (thnk God!) but sometimes.. if I don't have any sugar or caffeine for a while, I'll get the shakes and start feeling light headed and shit. The only way I can correct the shakes and the light-headedness is to drink a soda.

But yeah, you might want to go and see a doctor about your symptoms because I have the EXACT same symptoms as you do... and I was diagnosed with having a minor ulcer as well as having 'acid reflux' disease. If anyone around here has ever had 'acid reflux' to the point where they're throwing up blood and having the 'dry-heaves' (its when you throw up.. but nothing comes out) then you know what I'm talking about. Yeah, its not very fun. 

Good luck to ya bud.

peace.

P.S. - If you don't think you need to see the doctor. I have something else I would like you to try. Its an 'OTC' drug.. its called '*Prilosec'. *They last for 12 hours.. and they actually work! Some of that shit out there doesn't work.. not for me anyhow. But yeah, seriously.. give 'Prilosec' a go man.. I'd almost bet ya money that, that will take care of your symptoms.

peace..


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive tried the generic version of prilosec and it works great too, but my diet calls for the big guns so I also currently use prilosec.


----------



## Ravenge (Mar 9, 2011)

thx for taking the time to answer me, i'll probably go see my doctor then.. I guess I should told her I've been smoking weed? I hope I won't get to the "throwing up blood point" .As for my symptoms.. ya it's 24/7 .. I stopped taking weed for 5 days now, should I take weed before my appointment just to be sure my symptoms are still gonna be there?


----------



## Ravenge (Mar 9, 2011)

Will Prilosec cure my headache and general weakness?


secretweapon said:


> Ive tried the generic version of prilosec and it works great too, but my diet calls for the big guns so I also currently use prilosec.


----------



## sso (Mar 9, 2011)

s´funny, i had stomach troubles, Before i started smoking weed, its hardly a nuisance once inawhile anymore.


----------



## Solo08 (Mar 9, 2011)

i have alot of these same issues for about a year now. where is the pain exactly? i had pancreatitis. i go to the doctors all the time for it. they told me stomach problems are difficult to diagnose. i have had ct scans and have to eat low fat foods. i feel sick often. symptoms for stomach problems are often very similar which is why its hard to diagnose. i am the same way with alcohol. cant even sip it a few times without feeling sick. fattening foods make my stomach hurt. you should definetly go to the doctors. with any stomach problem they tell you to eat good and drink a lot of water to help flush your stomach out. doesnt sound like it has anything to do with the weed to me. like you said you may need to smoke to have an appetite. my stomach pain and feeling sick often has cut what i eat on a daily basis in half and i have lost a lot of weight. fattening foods also make me feel sick. sorry dont mean to worry you but until you get to the doctors you may want to try these things to see if anything helps. if your getting heartburn or anything like that more often you can get omeprozole that reduces stomach acid and its over the counter but doesnt work immediatly. stomach acid can also cause stomach pains and other problems you mentioned. tums can help immediatly but not for as long. omeprozole is like prilosec. hope this helps.


EDIT: the weakness feeling you mentioned is actually what pulled me to this thread. i have mentioned that to doctors and they look at me strangely. i think its because its not really weakness its inflammation or something. with you it may be different but i think its a key symptom for whatever the problem may be.


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 9, 2011)

about a 7gram rock will cure any pain. WiNNiNG !!!


----------



## Ravenge (Mar 10, 2011)

My friend told me that it may be because my bong is dirty. And the "black stuff" that sticks at the bottom of the bong goes in the smoke and goes in my stomach and stick on it. Is is true or purely hypothetic?


----------



## Solo08 (Mar 10, 2011)

you just start smoking or something? no offense but i know people who leave that water in there for months...years. then even a very select few who drink the stuff and manage to not throw up everywhere and claim it gets them high. you cant be serious though. unless your drinking your bong water its not going to give you stomach problems.


----------



## Ravenge (Mar 10, 2011)

omfg first of all no offense but the people you know are retards...seriously who does that xD .. and what you said is nonsense.. Just to give you an example that no one is the same, some people smoked cigarette for 50 years and were healthy...others died of cancer waay before 50 years of smoking.. I'm just looking to find MY problem here, I know some people smoked their weed alot of different ways.. even some fucked up people drank the water like you said, but it has nothing to do with my case, those people don't have any health problems while smoking weed... obviously


----------



## Solo08 (Mar 10, 2011)

people i know meaning people i read comments about on the net. and to say that what i said is nonsense is very funny to me because i think the same thing about what you said. people smoke blunts all day everyday burning that tar and res in your bong down to ash. how is what you mentioned even sound logical? go to the doctors we will see. im not saying anymore.


----------



## TheElkTreeFunk (Mar 11, 2011)

I have irritable bowel syndrome...


----------



## Ravenge (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been to the emergency and they took blood samples. I may have a bacteria in the stomach.. they are gonna call me in 2 weeks. They also prescribed me meds, which are PMS-PANTOPRAZOL ...


----------

